# Le Poêler - cooking technique



## chef_trainee (Mar 5, 2007)

I have to come up with a three course meal using the le poêler cooking method. and I have no idea what you use. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Fancy name for roast chicken.  Get an earthenware dish, roast at high heat to brown, then cover and finish under low heat. Baste with butter and juices. Deglaze bottom of pan and use a little cornstarch for jus lie.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

And don't forget to let it rest a few minutes before carving.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmm... poeler doesn't revolve around pan frying? Or are there multiple definitions of poeler?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Poêler is a term sometimes used for pan frying or, even, for stewing. It seems that any English-speaker with a kitchen who's out to increase the price of his/her offering, throws in some French term and, viola, it sticks.

However, in classic French cookery, "poêleing" refers to "butter roasting," where the meats, typically foul - especially game birds, are cooked in butter and their own juices, while resting on a bed of arromatic veggies, in a covered vessel in the oven.

All three courses with that method? Presumably a starter, main course and a dessert? Hmmm.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

"...where the meats, typically foul ..."  

Umm... I'm hoping that would be "fowl"? 

Mike


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

I'm SO embarrassed! :blush: 

Must have needed more sleep than I thought.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Don't feel bad about your spelling. Some of the folks here I've learned the most from can't spell for _ _ _ _ (fill in whatever you like)! :chef:


----------



## chef_trainee (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I just had to do the entree with that cooking technique. I used the chicken idea and I got a very good on it. Thanks. It was something I had never heard of, so I was a little lost. 

thanks for all the help. 





"My chef must love me, he is always yelling my name" 
Chef Peter Sherlock


----------



## caholt (Apr 3, 2007)

Chef Trainee, I highly recommend that you pick up a copy of *Hering's Dictionary of Classical and Modern Cookery. *This is a wonderful book and when I was an apprentice, I found it to be most helpful.


----------



## dessert diva (Mar 30, 2007)

Garlic Poeler Chicken

1 whole roaster chicken, cleaned
EVOO
sea salt
pepper
2 cloved of garlic. chopped
1/2 cup butter, unsalted, melted
lemon juice
potatoes 1/2'd, celery chopped, carrots, chopped
chicken stock
1 bundt pan

lightly grease bundt pan with a wee bit of EVOO. 

place small slits all over the whole roaster chicken, insert chopped garlic pieces into the slits. Sit chicken, cvaity down, onto post in bundt pan. Rub chicken down with EVOO. season to your liking with salt and pepper. Sprinkle lemon juice and drizzle with melted butter. Suround bottom of pan with veggies and cook in bottom rack of oven at 350 for 1 hor to 1 1/2 hours. baste continuously with lemon juice and butter. Let sit for 10 min after coming out of oven. Serve with veggies and warm sourdough bread.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello All,

I've been lurking here for a while but this topic has pushed me to register. Poeler is one of my favorite methods. It was defined to me by my chef as a "special roast" that starts off very like a traditional roast but in the final stages aromatics ands a lid are added. This approach is best used on meats that take well to intense heat but are a little tricky to pull off in a roast but are too nice to braise. A whole duck or goose is a good example, where the optimal cooking time for the thighs and breasts are so divergent the poeler cuts a nice balance.

However, and I think this is the trick with your assignment, poeler can also mean anything cooked in a black pan (cast iron). This is a great way to cook and really encourage you to try it out. Bitter chicories really take to it.

--Allan


----------



## pastapast (Feb 5, 2014)

Le Poeler is a cooking technique used by Escoffier to add additinal flavor to this dish that is similar to braising.  You must use a "Matignon" that includes a mirapoix of  (diced carrots, celery and onion), with the addition of a pork product, usually diced ham cut into a "paysanne"

shape.  The matidnon can be sauted in butter first, the added to the browned protein, then the pan is deglazed with wine or Madeira, covered and baked in an oven.  Basting during the cooking process is advisable, then the finished dish should be defattened and thickened if needed(slurry or reduction).  That's it!!!!

Chef Bobby


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice necro-post.

Poêler is a verb, therefore, no "le" in front of it ("le" is for nouns). Poêler is neither roasting (since the poultry cooks in a covered dish, steaming in its own jus) nor braising (since there is no added liquid). Poêler is cooking in a closed vessel, typically in an oven, but without added liquid. Example: sweat carrots/celery/onions in a dutch oven, put the raw poultry on top, cover tightly and cook in a medium oven. If you want, you can remove the lid and increase the temp for the last 1/2hr of cooking to get some color on the bird. 

BTW saying that Poêler is a technique used by Escoffier is like saying that braising is a technique used by Thomas Keller.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Haven't heard the term used in almost 15 years....  With the Swiss, they "brainwash" the 14 methods of cooking into you, and Poele is one of them.  According to the "bible",  the official book used in all Swiss Cook's apprenticeships, "Lehrbuch der Kuche" or, in Englisch,  "Classical Cooking the modern way", here are the basics:

-Sweat the item in fat in the cooking pot without a lid in the oven

-Put the lid on, and on low heat(140-60 C)  continue to cook in it's own juice--with no addition of any liquids, and baste frequently

-When almost done, take the lid off and give it some colour with a higher oven temp

-almost always used with poultry.

Never tried it myself.....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

foodpump said:


> Never tried it myself.....


I just did it with a guinea fowl for Xmas dinner, served with prunes and chestnuts. It was delicious. It's a technique that lends itself perfectly to lean cuts like guinea fowl and game birds but also a veal roast etc...

For the guinea fowl I first tied some white bacon all over the breast to prevent it from drying. After cooking I diced up the bacon and mixed it up with the prunes and chestnuts. I should post a picture when I get a chance.

My mum used that technique all the time when I grew up, even with chicken. She had a cast iron oval cocotte that was just the size of the chicken and she would cook on the stovetop.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's some pics. "Le fond de poêlage" is the best part of the "Poêler" technique :juices from the meat and veggies that get accumulated during the cooking, that result in a luscious delicious naturally thickened jus!! On my photographs below, if you click the 2nd photographs to blow it up, you'll see I've used the fond de poêlage to glaze the chestnuts and prunes.

Here we go:

*Pintadeau farci poêlé aux pruneaux et marrons.*

First the guinea fowl is stuffed with a pork/veal based stuffing (along with all your usual suspects, bread soaked in milk, celery, carrots, sweated shallots deglazed in cognac etc...). Place the whitest parts of bacon you can find on the breasts and tie the whole bird. Chop celery, carrots, onions, and place at the bottom of the cold dutch oven with a bit of duck fat. Thyme is compulsory here IMO. Not an option. Add the neck and gizzards. Place the bird on top, and in the oven it goes for about an hour at 350F. Uncover and color the bird for 1/2 Hr at 450F.





  








DSC01411.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 7, 2014








View from the chestnuts/prunes side:





  








DSC01439.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 7, 2014








View from the bird size, stuffing in the center:





  








DSC01443.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Haute cuisine FF. Beautiful.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you Ordo! It's more like a classic peasant dish, really! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jfd from france (Nov 16, 2014)

I would translate "poêlé" in English with "pot-roasted". It is only use for howl piece like fowl or ham or rack..., roasted with aromatic vegetable in covered pot in oven.

Sorry for my English!


----------

